# Circuit Show Nerves!



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

bumpity bump bump bump!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Anybody...?


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

I would assume you're doing a USEF show since you mentioned jumpers. If that's true, USEF ranks its shows AA, A, B, and C. AAs are the big shows, e.g. Devon, National Horse Show, etc. C rated shows are ususally local-type shows. It's a good jumping off point (pardon the pun:lol for someone at your level. 

You'll have a blast. 2'9" is a nice, easy height. Usually, if I'm fearful of a height I'll be jumping, I'll go out and jump something really massive ahead of time. LOL. (I'm not saying you should do that, though. I've just ridden the hunters for 30 years so I know what works for me.) The other day I did cross country with my boy at a friend's house. Honestly, I don't think I'll ever be afraid of "stadium" jumps again. :wink: That scared crap out of me. (All you guys who do X-country on a regular basis...you have my utmost respect. :lol 

Pam


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for your input  We're making the big decision today! I think I'm gunna do it!


----------

